# Official Top 100 Country Representation



## Anthony (Mar 16, 2010)

I had some time to kill and thought this would be interesting to see, so here it is. I used Wordle to create the images. What Wordle does is scan text and size words based on how frequently they were used. The more times the word was input, the bigger the word is in the picture. I typed in the countries of the cubers in the official top 100 in 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and Pyraminx. The pictures it generated are below. If you want to try this out, do it for another event and post your results.

2x2 Top 100:


3x3 Top 100:


4x4 Top 100:


Pyraminx Top 100:


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 16, 2010)

...we just started using this in school yesterday...

I think I posted the Wikipedia page of Rubik's Cubes in the Accomplishment thread.


----------



## Weston (Mar 16, 2010)

That would be interesting to see OH. It seems pretty evenly spread out across several countries.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 16, 2010)

Spoiler











5x5 BLD ​


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Mar 16, 2010)

You can see Mexico in 2x2! 
Really cool Anthony


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 16, 2010)

Canada is in all 4!


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 16, 2010)

Magic single.

http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1791857/rubik


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 16, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Canada is in all 4!



Oh really? Canada has at least one person in the top 100? Who would have guessed 

Also I didn't realize that KONG HONG was so good at magic, I haven't even heard of that country before!

And someone from Tawiwan made it into the 2x2 top 100!


----------



## Stefan (Mar 16, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Magic single.
> 
> http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1791857/rubik



Kong Hong...


----------



## Kian (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh this is a fun program! I look forward to messing around with it.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 16, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Magic single.
> ...



I don't know how to make it show up as one word...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 16, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



Keep clicking Random.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Mar 16, 2010)

Or put a dash maybe?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 16, 2010)

POLAND!

http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1792139/Poland!


----------



## Samania (Mar 16, 2010)

USA is huge :O 

looks like a fun program to use.. i might use it


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 16, 2010)

interesting... i like it


----------



## Anthony (Mar 17, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> And someone from Tawiwan made it into the 2x2 top 100!


I thought that was impressive as well.



miniGOINGS said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



No, if you want two words to go together just put a tilde in between them. Like this, Hong~Kong.


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 17, 2010)

Anthony said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > And someone from Tawiwan made it into the 2x2 top 100!
> ...



You know he was joking right?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 17, 2010)

Weston said:


> That would be interesting to see OH. It seems pretty evenly spread out across several countries.



De nada, Weston.



TemurAmir said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...


----------



## MrData (Mar 17, 2010)

Weston said:


> That would be interesting to see OH. It seems pretty evenly spread out across several countries.



http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1792311/OH_Top_100

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 17, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > That would be interesting to see OH. It seems pretty evenly spread out across several countries.
> ...


----------



## Anthony (Mar 17, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> Sarcasm tags would have been helpful...



Obvious sarcasm is obvious.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 17, 2010)

Omg UK


----------



## Edward_Lin (Mar 17, 2010)

3x3 avg 100 results 

http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1792577/3x3_avg100_results_


----------



## Anthony (Mar 17, 2010)

Edward_Lin said:


> 3x3 avg 100 results
> 
> http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1792577/3x3_avg100_results_



If you haven't exited the page, back up and then go forward again. It'll show the text you put in. In between each person's first and last name put a tilde (~). So for instance, Erik Akkersdijk = Erik~Akkersdijk.  It'll look much nicer and be easier to see. For instance, Harris and Chan won't be separated.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 17, 2010)

cool program

Here's Square-1
http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1792594/SQ1


----------



## Edward_Lin (Mar 17, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Edward_Lin said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 avg 100 results
> ...


http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1792604/3x3_avg_100_results

http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1792693/v3

there fixed it


----------



## Anthony (Mar 17, 2010)

Edward_Lin said:


> there fixed it



Gracias. 

It's truly incredible how dominant Erik and Tomasz are. Some names are nearly impossible to read!


----------



## Stefan (Mar 17, 2010)

Thailand Cubers


----------



## Edward_Lin (Mar 17, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Edward_Lin said:
> 
> 
> > there fixed it
> ...



You were in there once. lol can you see your name?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 17, 2010)

Edward_Lin said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Edward_Lin said:
> ...



I think I might be the little blue smear to the left of Tabuchi. lol.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 17, 2010)

From 3x3x3 top 100 singles until 2005:


----------



## Truncator (Mar 17, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Edward_Lin said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...


You can zoom in as much as you want because it's a vector image


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 17, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> From 3x3x3 top 100 singles until 2005:



Umm, wow. Lars comes in a close second.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 17, 2010)

Megaminx Top 25 until 2008. Erik had the 14 fastest averages at the time. lol.
http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1792804/Megaminx_Top_25_Until_2008



Truncator said:


> You can zoom in as much as you want because it's a vector image



You're right. I can now confirm that I am the blue smear to the left of Tabuchi. 
Eric is to the right. <3


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 17, 2010)

Anthony, the attachment doesn't work.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 17, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Anthony, the attachment doesn't work.



Should work now, thanks.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 17, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> From 3x3x3 top 100 singles until 2005:



3x3x3 BLD top singles currently would look somewhat similar, I think (but with a different, rather obvious name).


----------



## Stefan (Mar 17, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > From 3x3x3 top 100 singles until 2005:
> ...







Not quite...
Haiyan 28, Alexander 12
Macky 39, Lars 9


----------



## Faz (Mar 17, 2010)

<3 the little Australia in every one


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 17, 2010)

Based on this page http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...regionId=_Australia&eventId=&years=&slim=Slim

http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1793115/Australian_Records


----------



## blade740 (Mar 17, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> cool program
> 
> Here's Square-1
> http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1792594/SQ1



http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1793156/sq1top10

Done in proper square-1 fashion.


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 17, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> <3 the little Australia in every one


<3 the little Austria in 3x3 and 4x4


----------



## deepSubDiver (Mar 17, 2010)

Weird MSN convo with a friend of mine..
http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1793290/Untitled


----------



## Carrot (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1793396/Pyraminx_top_100_results

Pyraminx top 100 averages =)


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 17, 2010)

Odder said:


> http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1793396/Pyraminx_top_100_results
> 
> Pyraminx top 100 averages =)



I see Charlie!!!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 17, 2010)

Results for the 3x3x3 Multi Blind Top 100

http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1793720/3x3x3_Multi_Blind


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (Mar 17, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Thailand Cubers


----------



## Anthony (Mar 17, 2010)

Winners of every event in every Texas competition.


----------



## Basel (Mar 17, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > <3 the little Australia in every one
> ...



I love it too. <3<3


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 17, 2010)

Man, Anthony Brooks got owned by Anthony Searle.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 17, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Man, Anthony Brooks got owned by Anthony Searle.



He'll catch up after a couple more competitions. xD


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 17, 2010)

Anthony said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Man, Anthony Brooks got owned by Anthony Searle.
> ...



LOL


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 17, 2010)

Clock sub10 avgs: http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1796302/same_thing_a_little_different_though

Clock top 25 single results: http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1796340/Top_25_clock_singles
top 100 single: http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1796457/top_100_clock_singles


----------



## Bryan (Mar 17, 2010)

Top 100 NA Pyraminx solves through 2007

http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1796498/Top_100_NA_Pyraminx_solves_up_to_2007


----------



## antros (Mar 18, 2010)

Top10 Pyraminx avg (Country):
http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1798558/top10_Pyraminx_avg



qqwref said:


> POLAND!
> http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1792139/Poland!



Qqwer, I do not see myself there, so unless you used incorrect data.

USA!
http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1799347/USA_FirstNames


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 18, 2010)

I made a wordle for Magic single in Europe, because, that's the only event, I could be in 

http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1799432/Rubik's_Magic_single_Europe


----------



## Shortey (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes said:


> I made a wordle for Magic single in Europe, because that's the only event I could be in
> 
> http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1799432/Rubik's_Magic_single_Europe



Comma mistakes=Fixed.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 18, 2010)

Morten said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > I made a wordle for Magic single in Europe, because that's the only event I could be in
> ...



Oh my god.
Thank you.


----------

